

Ask HN: How does Apple gain from iOS5 Twitter integration? - alastair

To me the move seams to be mostly benefit Twitter. Prompts to use twitter are scattered throughout the OS (photos, safari, contacts, etc) and they've gained a massive leg up in the identity race with integrated single sign on.<p>What's the strategy here? What's in this for Apple? Why not Facebook?
======
freejack
Apple gets a social messaging backplane for essentially free while Google
struggles with building their own. Strategically this puts them ahead of GOOG
and AMZN and on better footing with Facebook.

Apple has previously tried to do a deal with Facebook to presumably implement
similar features - those negotiations weren't fruitful, perhaps a stroke of
good luck for both Twitter (#2 in the space) and Apple (Twitter less likely to
be a competitive threat to Apple).

In some respects this is dangerous for Twitter too. If Apple users get used to
these features and use them appreciably, Apple may move to re-implement on
their own platform a la iMessage (a replacement for carrier SMS). The smart
guys at Twitter probably have a pretty good understanding of how this
commodifies some of their platform and how to manage that over the long term.

/r

------
arpit
I think this is another "make the platform better" move more than anything
else. My biggest gripe with every new app is the "Sign in to Twitter to share"
button and off late I have stopped doing that. This feature now lets
developers use a simpler API to allow sharing while removing the hassle to end
users. Again this is one of the features I love in Android where any
application just sends a "share" intent and other installed apps can respond
to it, allowing app content to be sharable beyond the services the developer
could have imagined.

------
steventruong
Facebook and Apple have tried to negotiate something for a long time now and
both have had a hard time coming to an agreement on working together so it's
not that Apple doesn't want to integrate with Facebook but rather more than
likely nothing has been hashed out on terms both sides could agree to.

As for what Apple stands to gain? I don't know for sure but it would be a good
experiment for them to see how many people would use a social feature like
twitter when integrated and how people socialize and leverage that data both
for learning how to improve their own social elements as well as maybe strike
a monetary deal later. Who knows. It's too difficult to speculate. For all we
know, its just good UX that could draw in more love for Apple products.

------
tobylane
Twitter is much more 2D (right word?), you can get away with just implementing
sharing/tweeting, but if iOS could only post statuses/links/pictures it
wouldn't be enough.

------
mooism2
Do they perceive Facebook as being too aligned with Microsoft?

~~~
edw
Does anyone at Apple or Google or Facebook or Twitter really spend a lot of
time worrying about what Microsoft is up to? It's sad — and I say this with
genuine sadness, despite being an Apple guy — that the only even remotely
interesting thing Microsoft has going on to appeal to _actual individual human
beings_ is their Xbox and Kinect. (I _do_ like their Windows Phone 7 and
Windows 8 UI design work, but those platforms aren't giving anyone at the
above companies night sweats.)

------
michaelpinto
Apple gets leverage over Facebook they next time they want to talk. This could
also be a shot against a future Facebook flavored release of Android.

